# رسالة مرسي الرسمية لرئيس إسرائيل بدأت بـ''عزيزي بيريز'' وانتهت بـ''صديقكم الوفي''



## amgd beshara (18 أكتوبر 2012)

كتب - شريف هاني :


سلم عاطف سالم السفير المصري الجديد  في تل  أبيب رسالة رسمية من الرئيس محمد مرسي إلى ''صاحب الفخامة السيد شيمون  بيريز رئيس دولة إسرائيل''، في المراسم الرسمية لقبوله سفيرًا لدى إسرائيل،  الأربعاء، وتحمل الرسالة، التي استهلها مرسي بعبارة ''عزيزي وصديقي العظيم  '' توقيع الرئيس مرسي تحت عبارة «صديقكم الوفي»، ورئيس ديوان رئيس  الجمهورية ووزير الخارجية محمد كامل عمرو، بالإضافة إلى خاتم شعار  الجمهورية بارزًا.


وجاء في الرسالة: ''لما لي من شديد الرغبة في  إطراد علاقات المحبة التي تربط لحسن الحظ بلدينا، فقد اخترت السيد السفير  عاطف محمد سالم ليكون سفيرًا فوق العادة ومفوضًا من قبلي لدى فخامتكم وإن  ما خبرته من إخلاصه وخبرته وما رأيته من مقدرته في المناصب العالية التي  تقلدها لما يجعل لي وطيد الرجاء في أن يكون النجاح نصيبه في تأدية المهمة  التي عهدت إليه فيها''.


وأضاف مرسي في رسالته لنظيره الإسرائيلي :  ''ولاعتمادي على ما سيبذل من  صادق الجهد ليكون أهلًا لعطف فخامتكم وحسن  تقديرها، أرجو من فخامتكم أن تتفضلوا فتحوطوه بتأييدكم وتولوه رعايتكم،  وتتلقون منه بالقبول وتمام الثقة ما يبلغكم إليه من جانبي ولا سيما إذا كان  له الشرف بأن يعرب لفخامتكم عن ما أتمناه لشخصكم من السعادة وبلادكم من  الرغد''.


مصراوي​


----------



## amgd beshara (18 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## چاكس (18 أكتوبر 2012)

*مهو كلب امريكا مرسى لازم يتكلم حتى لو غصب عنه بكل احترام مع اسياده أمثال شيمون بيريز ... *


----------



## حبيب يسوع (18 أكتوبر 2012)

احب ان اكون موضوعى مع كل الناس
لازم الرجل يتكلم بدملوسية علشان الامور تمشى


----------



## The Antiochian (18 أكتوبر 2012)

*الإخوان المتصهينون لا دين لهم .*


----------



## amgd beshara (18 أكتوبر 2012)

> احب ان اكون موضوعى مع كل الناس
> لازم الرجل يتكلم بدملوسية علشان الامور تمشى


طبعا الديبلوماسية مهمه 
لكن ايه علاقتها ب ( صديقكم الوفي - عزيزي و صديقي العظيم -  ما اتمناه لشخصكم من السعادة و بلادكم من الرغد )
كان ممكن يتخذ الخطاب صيغة رسمية بدل العلاقة الودية الحميمة دي 
بالخصوص انه عمالين الاسلاميين يقولوا الصهاينه و الصهاينه و اخوتنا في غزة و يطلع رئيسهم الصديق الوفي لشيمون بيريز


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 أكتوبر 2012)

*ياسر على: جارى التأكد من صحة خطاب تعيين سفير مصر بتل أبيب*
* 

صرح الدكتور ياسر على المتحدث الرسمى باسم رئاسة الجمهورية لـ" اليوم السابع "، أنه جارى التأكد من صحة ما جاء فى خطاب الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية للرئيس الإسرائيلى شيمون بيريز، والخاص بتعيين عاطف سالم سفيرا مصريا بتل أبيب. 

 وأكد د. ياسر على لـ "اليوم السابع" أنه سيصدر بيانا يوضح مدى صحة الرسالة وما جاء فيها.

 يذكر أن الرسالة تضمنت عبارات "صاحب الفخامة السيد شيمون بيريز رئيس دولة اسرائيل"، ووصف الرئيس مرسى لبيريز بـ "عزيزى وصديقى العظيم "، وحملت توقيع وإمضاء يحمل اسم الرئيس محمد مرسى، وتوقيع وإمضاء وزير الخارجية المصرى محمد كامل عمرو، وأيضًا توقيع رئيس ديوان رئيس الجمهورية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 أكتوبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ياسر على: جارى التأكد من صحة خطاب تعيين سفير مصر بتل أبيب*
> *
> 
> صرح الدكتور ياسر على المتحدث الرسمى باسم رئاسة الجمهورية لـ" اليوم السابع "، أنه جارى التأكد من صحة ما جاء فى خطاب الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية للرئيس الإسرائيلى شيمون بيريز، والخاص بتعيين عاطف سالم سفيرا مصريا بتل أبيب.
> ...



:thnk0001:​*مش فاهمه يعنى ايييييييييه جارى التأكد !!!!!!!
يعنى هو مش عارف ولا مورسى مضى من غير ما يقرا 
طيب ربنا يستر ومحدش يمضيه على بيع ابو الهول :giveup:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 أكتوبر 2012)

*ممدوح إسماعيل: عبارات مرسى لبيريز غير مقبولة*

*
أكد ممدوح أسماعيل المحامى السلفى، وعضو مجلس الشعب المنحل، أنه لو صح مضمون رسالة الرئيس مرسى، للرئيس الإسرائيلى، شيمون بيريز، فإنه يجب التوقف عندها، لأنها تتضمن ألفاظا غير لائقة، وليس من المقبول، أن تقال على الإطلاق، فى حق دولة مثل إسرائيل.

 وأضاف إسماعيل، فى تصريحات لـ"اليوم السابع" أن المرحلة الانتقالية، تتطلب إدارة البلاد بشكل يحافظ على حماية الأمن القومى للبلاد، ولكن من المعلوم، أن هناك خطوط حمراء، فى التعامل مع إسرائيل.*


----------



## jajageorge (18 أكتوبر 2012)

الدكتور عبد الخالق الشريف رئيس قسم نشر الدعوة بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين 
كتب محمد إسماعيل

شنت قيادات بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، هجوما عنيفا، ضد الصحافة الإسرائيلية، واتهمتها بالكذب على خلفية، رسالة الرئيس مرسى، إلى الرئيس الإسرائيلى شيمون بيريز، التى نشرتها عدد من الصحف الإسرائيلية، فى إطار مراسم، تعيين السفير المصرى بإسرائيل.

وأكد الدكتور عبد الخالق الشريف، رئيس قسم نشر الدعوة، بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، أن الله وصف اليهود بالكذب والبهت. 

وأضاف الشريف، فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع"، منذ متى وكان اليهود صادقين؟، وكيف نصدقهم، وقد وصفهم الله، الذى خلقهم بالكذب، وقال، إنهم قوم بهت، يكذبون منذ أن خلقهم الله، إلى أن يهلكهم الموت". 


وأوضح الشريف أن رئيس الوزراء الاسرائيلى شكى كثيرا من أن الرئيس المصرى لا يذكر اسم اسرائيل ابدا فى خطاباته. 

وأضاف، "ربما يكون ما حدث خدعة، من الإسرائيليين، حتى يصدر بيانا من الرئاسة المصرية، يكذبهم، ويضطر إلى أن يذكر اسم إسرائيل". 

من ناحيته، قال الدكتور محمود حسين، الأمين العام، لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، إنه يرفض التعليق على كلام الصحافة، مضيفاً، "اعتدنا من الصحافة داخل مصر وخارجها، أكاذيب كثيرة، ولذلك لن أعلق على هذه الرسالة". 






اليوم السابع


----------



## zezza (18 أكتوبر 2012)

حاسة ان الموضوع وسع شوية من الصحفى 
اصله لو حقيقة تبقى كارثة مش عشان العبارات لكن عشان المبادئ اللى صدعونا بيها


----------



## چاكس (18 أكتوبر 2012)

zezza قال:


> حاسة ان الموضوع وسع شوية من الصحفى
> اصله لو حقيقة تبقى كارثة مش عشان العبارات لكن عشان المبادئ اللى صدعونا بيها



*مبادئ ؟!! .. حضرتك مفيش حاجة فى السياسة الدول العربية اسمها مبادئ .. هو مبدأ واحد اسمه " أنا " .. انا مصلحتى ايه ؟ يولع الشعب *


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 أكتوبر 2012)

*ياسر على يعترف بصحة خطاب مرسى بترشيح سفير مصر فى تل أبيب*



*اعترف الدكتور ياسر على المتحدث الرسمى باسم رئاسة الجمهورية، بصحة الخطاب الموجه الذى وجهه الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس جمهورية مصر العربية إلى نظيره الرئيس الإسرائيلى والخاص بترشيح سفير جديد لمصر فى تل أبيب.

 وأوضح على، أن الخطابات الدبلوماسية صياغتها أمر برتوكولى فيما يتعلق بترشيح السفراء الجدد وموحدة، مشيراً إلى أن الخطاب صحيح 100%.*


----------



## يهودى (18 أكتوبر 2012)

هل هذا الغضب لأنه ارسل خطاب الى بيريز ؟ ما المشكلة ما فهمت ؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 أكتوبر 2012)

*

*​


----------



## jajageorge (18 أكتوبر 2012)

الإعلامى حمدى قنديل 

كتب مصطفى زكى 
طالب الإعلامى حمدى قنديل الرئيس محمد مرسى أن يوضح للجميع كيف توطدت صداقته بصديقه العظيم بيريز وما الذى يبيتانه لنا ولقضية فلسطين من وراء هذه الصداقة.

وأضاف قنديل عبر صفحته الرسمية على موقع التواصل الإجتماعى " تويتر" أن البعض وضح لى أن هذه الصيغة موحدة فى خطابات الخارجية.

ووجه قنديل رسالة لكل من يجادلون دون علم ، قائلا لهم : إن الخطاب منشور فى موقع الاهرام منذ اكثر من 24 ساعة، بإمضاء الرئيس ورئيس الديوان ووزير الخارجية، ولم يكذبه احد.

وتسأل قنديل هل يعنى ذلك اننا نساوى فى خطابات ترشيح السفراء بين الجزائر ، مثلا، واسرائيل؟

يذكر أن الدكتور ياسر على المتحدث الرسمى باسم رئاسة الجمهورية قد عترف بصحة الخطاب الذى وجهه الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية إلى نظيره الرئيس الإسرائيلى والخاص بترشيح سفير جديد لمصر فى تل أبيب


----------



## jajageorge (18 أكتوبر 2012)

قال السفير حسين هريدي - مساعد وزير الخارجية الأسبق- إن "خطابات اعتماد السفراء لا تعدها وزارة الخارجية بل تعد من قبل مؤسسة الرئاسة"، جاء هذا تعليقا على الخطاب الذي تم تسريبه باعتماد سفير مصر لدى إسرائيل، الذي يحوى عبارات مودة إلى شيمون بيريز من جانب الرئيس مرسي. 
وأضاف هريدي، خلال مداخلة هاتفية مع الإعلامي خيري رمضان في برنامج ممكن على قناة "سي بي سي" أن خطابات اعتماد السفراء غاية في الرسمية، وذات صياغة موحدة، وليس بها أبعاد شخصية، وتوجه إلى رئيس الدولة، أو الملك، ويتم في آخره التوقيع بدون أي عبارات أو صياغات ذات طابع شخصي". 
وتابع أن هذه الصياغة غير معهودة في خطابات الاعتماد، ووصفها "بغير المألوفة، ولا محل لها من الإعراب" وأضاف أن تسريب هذا الخطاب جاء لإحراج مصر دوليا، بعد خطاب أحد قيادات الإخوان بالدعوة إلى الجهاد ضد إسرائيل".




الوطن


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 أكتوبر 2012)

*ههههههههههههههههه اللعبه كبيره عليهم اووووووووى 
قال صيغه موحده قال 
ولو موحده ماخدش موقف ليه وغيرها وخلاها رسميه بدال ما  هى عامله زى ما تكون رساله غراميه *


----------



## Senamor (19 أكتوبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه اللعبه كبيره عليهم اووووووووى
> قال صيغه موحده قال
> ولو موحده ماخدش موقف ليه وغيرها وخلاها رسميه بدال ما  هى عامله زى ما تكون رساله غراميه *



*نعم هي موحده وهذه الرساله ارسلت الى 13 دولة اخرى 

وهذه مثال لرساله من مصر الى دولة البيرو  .. نفس الكلام مطابق حرفيا
*





*
ولكن اسرائيل تعمدت اظهار الرساله للإعلام بسبب انتقاد مرسي لسياستها في كل خطاب خارجي له وتأكيد دعمه لحق الفلسطينيين في انشاء دوله مستقله*


----------



## apostle.paul (19 أكتوبر 2012)

> *وتأكيد دعمه لحق الفلسطينيين في انشاء دوله مستقله*


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

انشاء دولة ايه يا ضنايا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

مستقلة

دا قريبا هيشرفونا فى وطنهم الثانى مصر وابقوا اقيموا ايام الندب والولولة بقة على الاقصى لما تلاقوه كومة تراب واسرائيل اعادت امجادها من تانى 

الاخوان ماهم الا عملاء امريكا واسرائيل لتنفيذ حلم اسرائيل الاكبر والبقية تاتى 

وابقى سلملى على مرسى الصديق الوفى لاسرائيل 
*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (19 أكتوبر 2012)

يهودى قال:


> هل هذا الغضب لأنه ارسل خطاب الى بيريز ؟ ما المشكلة ما فهمت ؟



افهمك انا 

let me elaborate more

دلوقتي الاخوان بياسعدوا حماس الي بيضربوكم و اصلا حماس مشتقه من الاخوان ...

يعني المفروض الاخوان اعداء رسمي ليكم

و في نفس الوقت هم من يقوم بحشو دماغ الشعب و التحريض ضدكم

يعني الاخوان اعدائكم رسمي

يجي بقي رئيس من الاخوان المسلمين يقول صديقي بيريز و هكذا ( اي انه كلام غير عدائي) و هذا ضد موقف الاخوان المسلمين المعادي لكم

يبقي الاخوان منافقون لانهم بيصدعوا دامغنا بشعارات يفعلون عكسها تماما و يستقوون علينا نحن و يمثلون علينا لانهم لا يجرؤن ان يفعلوا ما يفعلون فينا للعالم الخارجي

فهمت الان اين المشكله؟

ليست في الرساله عزيزي

انها في نفاق الاخوان ....بيقولوا شئ و يعملوا عكسوا و يتعاملون مع المصريين بوجه و مع العالم الخارجي بوجه و هذا يظهر كم هم انتهازيون و منافقون

فهمت فين الاستياء؟ و ليه؟ في النفاق و المعايير المزدوجه

يعني الاخوان تساند حماس اعدائكم ثم تاتي و تستأنف علاقتها الدبلوماسيه معكم لانهم بوجهين هههههههه و همهم مصلحتهم و بس


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 أكتوبر 2012)

*يعنى السفير حسين هريدي - مساعد وزير الخارجية الأسبق بيكدب .. يمكن 
ومردتش على باقى كلامى ليه يا سينامور 
مغيرش ليه الصيغه ولا مينفعش !!
يعنى عاوز تقولى انكوا كاسلاميين راضيين بالكلام المكتوب ده وشايفينه عادى ومستحق ولذيذ !!!!!!!!!!
بجد بجد عجبببببببببببببببببببببى..*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (19 أكتوبر 2012)

Senamor قال:


> *
> *
> 
> 
> ...



كما قولت

انه النفاق و الانتهازيه و المعايير المزدوجه في التعامل و التعامل بوجهين...لو كانت الاخوان حليفه حماس فعلا و بسياسه موحده لكان الامر اختلف؟

اليس كذلك؟


----------



## Senamor (19 أكتوبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يعنى السفير حسين هريدي - مساعد وزير الخارجية الأسبق بيكدب .. يمكن
> ومردتش على باقى كلامى ليه يا سينامور
> مغيرش ليه الصيغه ولا مينفعش !!
> يعنى عاوز تقولى انكوا كاسلاميين راضيين بالكلام المكتوب ده وشايفينه عادى ومستحق ولذيذ !!!!!!!!!!
> بجد بجد عجبببببببببببببببببببببى..*




*هذه الصيغه كانت موجوده قبل 60 سنه من ايام عبد الناصر كما اوضحت الرئاسه 
وهذه الرساله كانت قبل 3 شهور اي بعد مامسك الرئيس الحكم بأسبوع واحد *

http://gate.ahram.org.eg/News/263257.aspx

*
واعتقد انه مش فاضي لتغيير صيغه رساله لاتشكل اي اهمية لدوله معينه 

فالأهم هي المواقف وليست الرسائل الدبلوماسية



ونحن كإسلاميين نؤمن بالدبلوماسية واساليبها

فالرسول عندما ارسل رساله الى هرقل الذ اعداء الاسلام وصفه في بدايه الرساله بـ " عظيم الروم "
*


----------



## Senamor (19 أكتوبر 2012)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> كما قولت
> 
> انه النفاق و الانتهازيه و المعايير المزدوجه في التعامل و التعامل بوجهين...لو كانت الاخوان حليفه حماس فعلا و بسياسه موحده لكان الامر اختلف؟
> 
> اليس كذلك؟



*يعني هل تريد من مرسي أن يضع في رسائله الدبلوماسية اهانات لإسرائيل وامريكا وايران وغيرها حتى لايصبح رئيس يتعامل بوجهين ؟

الا تفرق بين الرسائل الدبلوماسية والمواقف على ارض الواقع*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (19 أكتوبر 2012)

لا طبعا مش قصدي اهانات...قصدي يقطع العلاقات كما كان يزعم السياسيون الاسلاميون قديما اليس الاخوان حلفاء حماس و مناصري القضيه الفلسطينيه؟ بأرسال مرسي لتلك الرساله اعتراف منه بدوله اسرائيل رسميا 

اراهنك انه لا يجرؤ

فهمت قصدي؟


----------



## marcelino (19 أكتوبر 2012)

احلى حاجه ان لسه فى ناس ( حلوة) بتصدق اى تبريرات واى هبل تقوله الرئاسه 

الناس دى مديه عقولها اجازة مفتوحه ​


----------



## Eva Maria (19 أكتوبر 2012)

Senamor قال:


> *يعني هل تريد من مرسي أن يضع في رسائله الدبلوماسية اهانات لإسرائيل وامريكا وايران وغيرها حتى لايصبح رئيس يتعامل بوجهين ؟
> 
> الا تفرق بين الرسائل الدبلوماسية والمواقف على ارض الواقع*


*منطق أعوج

حسب الرؤيا الاخوانية والاسلامية اسرائيل دولة معادية ومحتلة 
وهي تختلف بذلك عن أي دولة أخرى.... 

تختلف ولا متختلفش يا متعلمين يا بتوع المدارس ؟ :59:

لا حاجة اذا بان يدعو بيريز بصديقه الوفي وصديقة العظيم وحبيب قلبه
يكفي أن يدعوه حضرة الرئيس أو جناب الرئيس لكي يكون الخطاب رسمياً ودبلوماسياً



أم تقول بأنه مجرد غباء من رئيس جمهورية مصر ؟

يكفي ازدواجية بالمعايير 
*


----------



## The Antiochian (19 أكتوبر 2012)

*هالشوية بهايم الإسلاميين صاروا مع إسرائيل ديبلوماسيين ومع سوريا أعداء .*

*زمن عبد الناصر يا متخلف لم يكن هناك علاقات مع إسرائيل وخسئت أنت ومشايخك أن يرسل عبد الناصر هكذا رسالة .*

*ولما رسولك قال عظيم الروم بمعنى زعيم الروم وليس بمعنى صديقك الوفي .*


----------



## Eva Maria (19 أكتوبر 2012)

*ذكرتني يا أخي الانطاكي عندما رفض محمد مرسي تهنئة بشار الأسد عقب فوزه 

صار الاسرائيلي الصهيوني صديق وفي 
والسوري العربي هو العدو *


----------



## ياسر رشدى (19 أكتوبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه اللعبه كبيره عليهم اووووووووى *
> *قال صيغه موحده قال *
> *ولو موحده ماخدش موقف ليه وغيرها وخلاها رسميه بدال ما هى عامله زى ما تكون رساله غراميه *


*فى تانية اعدادى كنا بناخد ازاى نكتب ديباجة خطاب عمل*
*فى الاول بنكتب*
*To : Mrs. Dona*
*Dear Friend,*
*وفى الاخر واحدة من دول*
*yours sincerely*
*or *
*yours faithfully*

*والترجمة معروفة*
*فى اول الخطاب*
*"صديقى العزيز" ( مع ان العميل معرفوش اصلا )*
*وفى اخر الخطاب*
*"المخلص لكم"*
*او*
*"الوفى لكم"*

*ودا فى كل الخطابات المكتوبة بالانجليزية على مستوى العالم*


*نقوم نيجى احنا يامصريين ونعمل انجليزى جديد ونبعته على مزاجنا ديبلوماسيا لاسرائيل*
*تقوم اسرائيل ترد الخطاب وتقولنا :*

*"انجليزى دا يامرسى !!؟"*

*وكل دا ليه عشان هانموت من الغيظ :ranting:*
*عجبى !!*​


----------



## amgd beshara (19 أكتوبر 2012)

> *فى الاول بنكتب*
> *To : Mrs. Dona*
> *Dear Friend,*


اولا دي ديباجة خطاب لصديقك بالمراسلة 
فاكرها انا دي من ايام التعليم المجاني ( الحكومي ) 
هنفترض انها ديباجة دبلوماسية 
يبقي كتب ليه 
عزيزي و صديقي العظيم
كان ممكن يكتب زي ما انت قلت m.r السيد فلان مش صديقي العظيم  



> *وفى الاخر واحدة من دول*
> *yours sincerely*
> *or *
> *yours faithfully*


تمام ده بردو لو صديقك بالمراسلة مش رسالة بين زعماء دولتين 
و هنقترض جدلا ... يبقي ليه هو كتب 
ليكون أهلًا لعطف فخامتكم وحسن  تقديرها
يعرب لفخامتكم عن ما أتمناه لشخصكم من السعادة وبلادكم من  الرغد
 صديقكم الوفي
في مليون ديباجة تانيه غير دي ممكن تتكتب من غير ما تثير التحفظات 
هما مش في حصة انجلش و لا امتحان ده خطاب رسمي ياخد صيغة رسمية 
مش خطاب بين اتنين حبيبة


----------



## amgd beshara (19 أكتوبر 2012)

و في الاول و في الاخر المشكلة لا في الديباجة و لا في الخطاب 
المشكلة انه المتأسلمين بيقولو غزة غزة و خيبر خيبر يا يهود و علي القدس رايحين شهداء بالملايين 
و نفاجأ بانه باعت خطاب لصديقه العزيز العظيم شيمون بيريز و بيعبرله فيها عن انه صديقه الوفي ؟!!!!!!!!!
يبقي يبطل بقا الشعارات اللى مصدعنا بيها انه زعيم العرب و هيحاكم قتلة الثوار و هيحرر القدس و يطلع في الاخر مطلع كل القتلة براءة و كمان صديق اليهود الوفي 
مش نفكر بعقلنا شوية ..


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 أكتوبر 2012)

Senamor قال:


> *ونحن كإسلاميين نؤمن بالدبلوماسية واساليبها*


*بغض النظر عن الرسالة وفحواها واسلوب صياغتها ...*
*فهذا قرآنكم الذين يريدون أقامة شرعه ..*

*(( فَلاَ تَهِنُواْ وَتَدْعُوۤاْ إِلَى ٱلسَّلْمِ وَأَنتُمُ ٱلأَعْلَوْنَ وَٱللَّهُ مَعَكُمْ وَلَن يَتِرَكُمْ أَعْمَالَكُمْ )) – محمد 35*
*ومن كلامك فهمت أنه لامانع من الصياغة ..أو أن مرسى مش فاضى يعدل ...*
*يبقى الكلام عن تطبيق شرع الله ماهو إلا فرقعات أعلامية أنتخابية ورائها ما ورائها *

*أما الآن ...فكما قلت حضرتك يتعاملون بمنطق *
*( عظيم الروم ) ..!!!!*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 أكتوبر 2012)

يوحنا المصري قال:


> باعت خطاب لصديقه العزيز العظيم شيمون بيريز


*الراجل يتبع كلام رسوله يا أخى الفاضل *
*مالك أنت ؟؟؟*
*رسوله خاطب هرقل بـ " عظيم الروم "*
*مش عايز مورسى يعملها لية ؟*
*أمركم عجيييييب *
*بس واد أبن جّنيّة اللى سرب الخطاب دة :flowers:*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (19 أكتوبر 2012)

*الرسالة دي طلعت مزورة يا مفتريين. الرسالة الأصلية هنا (من موقع مصري):*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 أكتوبر 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *وكل دا ليه عشان هانموت من الغيظ :ranting:*
> *عجبى !!*​


* ( ديير ) ياسر*
*هو مين دة اللى هيموت م الغيظ أو يعيش م الفرحة ؟؟؟*
*دى فعلا بروتوكلات متعارف عليها وصياغات ثابتة*
*ولكن ( ديير ) بالك معايا ..أن مرسى لم يستطع تغيير شئ*
*ولن يستطيييييييع ...فيثفولى بول ..:t33:*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 أكتوبر 2012)

*كان ناقصله فى اخر الجواب يكتبله تيك كير يا بيبى امووووووووووواه:love45: 

ريس ريس يعنى مش أى كلام:new6::new6: *


----------



## jajageorge (19 أكتوبر 2012)

مفاجأة ــ إسرائيل ترشح مرسى لجائزة "نوبل للسلام " لهذا السبب ​
محمد على 

قامت المنتديات الإسرائيلية منذ نشر نص خطاب مرسي لنظيره الاسرائيلي بالكثير من ردود الفعل والتعليقات عليه، وكان أبرزها ما ردده بعض من أعضاء منتدى "حديث السلام"، عبر الـ "فيسبوك"، الذين اقترحوا ترشيح الرئيس محمد مرسي للفوز بجائزة نوبل للسلام، تقديرا له على هذا الخطاب بصورة خاصة وتمسكه بمسيرة التسوية مع إسرائيل بصورة عامة، بخاصة أن الرعب سيطر على العشرات من الإسرائيليين عقب الإعلان رسميا عن فوز الرئيس محمد مرسي بالرئاسة، واعتقد البعض آنذاك أن مسيرة التسوية بين مصر وإسرائيل باتت في حكم المسيرة "الملغاة"، إلا أن الواقع السياسي وخطاب الرئيس المصري يؤكدان عكس ذلك، ويشير إلى احترام الرئيس محمد مرسي لإسرائيل ومسيرة السلام معها.

كما اشار التليفزيون الاسرائيلي الى ان التبريرات التي يسوقها العديد من قيادات الإخوان المسلمين أو القيادات السياسية المقربة من الرئيس مرسي والتي ترى أن الخطاب في النهاية "بروتوكولي"، وهو موضوع ومصمم في الرئاسة ويحمله أي سفير جديد، إلا أنه شكك في هذه المعلومة، بخاصة أن ما وصفته بعبارات الإطراء الشديدة وكتابة الرئيس محمد مرسي لعبارة "صديقي الوفي" لبيريز، تؤكد أن هذا الخطاب هو رسالة غير عادية وحميمية، وتعبر عن رغبة مصرية صادقة للارتقاء بالعلاقات المصرية- الإسرائيلية إلى أفق جديد، ربما يكون أفقا أفضل من الأفق الذي كان موجودا في عهد الرئيس مبارك. 
​


----------



## BITAR (19 أكتوبر 2012)

*احتلال الكراسى تبيح كل شىء*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 أكتوبر 2012)

*حبيب: خطاب الدكتور مرسى لشيمون بيريز فضيحة لا يمكن تبريرها**
قال الدكتور محمد حبيب القيادى السابق بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، عبر حسابه الشخصى على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "تويتر" إن خطاب الدكتور مرسى لشيمون بيريز رئيس دولة الكيان الصهيونى فضيحة لا يمكن تبريرها.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 أكتوبر 2012)

*6 أبريل "الجبهة": خطاب "مرسى" لـ"بيريز" سبة فى جبين الوطن

استنكرت حركة شباب 6 أبريل "الجبهة الديمقراطية" خطاب الرئيس محمد مرسى إلى من وصفته بالسفاح شيمون بيريز رئيس إسرائيل*


----------



## The Antiochian (20 أكتوبر 2012)

Eva Maria قال:


> *ذكرتني يا أخي الانطاكي عندما رفض محمد مرسي تهنئة بشار الأسد عقب فوزه
> 
> صار الاسرائيلي الصهيوني صديق وفي
> والسوري العربي هو العدو *



*بس للأمانة الأسد لم يرسل تهنئة كما أعلن لدينا ، ولا أظن أننا نضع نفسنا في هكذا موقف خاصة أن النظام لدينا يعلن العداوة رسمياً للإخوان المتصهينين .

بكل الأحوال وكما قال المصريون بالأمس : مش هنسيبو مش هنسيبو ،، قال بيريز صاحبو وحبيبو*


----------



## jajageorge (20 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (20 أكتوبر 2012)

jajageorge قال:


>



*هعيط من فرط  الرومانسيه المتبادله بينهم  :66:​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 أكتوبر 2012)

*بكرى: متى يعتذر الرئيس عن فضيحة خطابه لصديقه العظيم "بيريز"؟


طالب الكاتب الصحفى مصطفى بكرى الرئيس محمد مرسى بالاعتذار عن الخطاب الذى أرسله إلى الرئيس الإسرائيلى شيمون بيريز ووصفه بـ"الخطاب الفضيحة".

 وتسأل "بكرى" فى تغريدة له عبر حسابه الشخصى على "تويتر": "متى يعتذر الرئيس مرسى عن الخطاب الفضيحة الذى أرسله لصديقه العظيم بيريز قاتل أطفالنا، ولماذا لم نسمع صوتا لجماعة الإخوان؟". 

 وأضاف "بكرى": "كانت إسرائيل بالأمس عدوا، والآن بعد أن وصل الإخوان للسلطة أصبحت صديقا، هذه ليست ازدواجية بل خيانة للمبادئ، الصهاينة أعداء للأبد.. لا صلح ولا اعتراف، قالها ناصر منذ زمن طويل".

 وكان السفير المصرى الجديد فى تل أبيب، قد سلم رسالة رسمية من الرئيس محمد مرسى إلى "صاحب الفخامة السيد شيمون بيريز، رئيس دولة إسرائيل"، فى المراسم الرسمية لقبوله سفيرًا لدى إسرائيل.*


----------



## amgd beshara (4 نوفمبر 2012)

*جواب غرامي*


----------

